

Seven Design Patterns and Trends in 2009 - ebandar
http://drawntosimplicity.com/blog/2010/01/04/seven-design-patterns-and-trends-in-2009/

======
ggchappell
404\. Perhaps this is it:

<http://www.drawntosimplicity.com/?p=3>

